# RS3 Daytona Grey Pearl



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Picked her up today. Snapped a few pics quickly. Traded my Viper Green S3 for this. Need to spend more time in the RS but so far it's quite an upgrade. Better pics soon.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Absolutely Awesome Audi!

I stopped at Tysons Corner (Northern Va) Audi yesterday afternoon and they had a customer in the showroom taking delivery of your same car. Enjoy it!


----------

